# ghost shrimp with parasites



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my ghost shrimp has parsites and i was wondering if its safe 2 keep him with other ghost shrimp and fish or my he spread the pasaites around the tank? if not what is a method 2 cure him. is there anything in the house i can use because i dont want 2 waste money on 1 ghost shrimp. thanx


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure they are parasites and not planaria? Common in shrimp tanks.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

its the only 1 out of my 20 some shrimp that has it. its one long string that goes around in its body. i think i've seen it move. whats planaria?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

blcknwitecuban said:


> my ghost shrimp has parsites and i was wondering if its safe 2 keep him with other ghost shrimp and fish or my he spread the pasaites around the tank? if not what is a method 2 cure him. is there anything in the house i can use because i dont want 2 waste money on 1 ghost shrimp. thanx


1 Ghost shrimp! They cost 10c! :lol: Panaria are little worms that live in your substrate and feed off excess organic matter, they can also be kicked into the water column by various things. They won't harm your shrimp but are a sign of excess feeding and indicate that you should feed less.

Anyway, very strange a long stringy external parasite attacking a small shrimp. Well I don't know what this is off the bat but if you tried to treat the shrimp with any medications most would probably kill the shrimp. If I were you and the shrimp is not showing any signs of distress QT it be and wait until the next molt, it is probably not a parasite. If you are convinced that it is a parasite and want to save it go and buy Aquarium Salt and a Medicated Fish Food. I recommend you QT it and raise the Salinity to about 4tbs per gallon slowly. I am unsure of the salt tolerances of the Ghost shrimp in it's adult stage so that warrants the low salt level. Then feed in anti-parasite food. You can also try mechanical removal, but only as a last resort and really I wouldn't do all of this because you would be spending way more than 10c (witch you could buy a new shrimp with) treating it.


Oh yes, and can you post a picture?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. it seems fine so i guess i'll leave it alone. its not palarina or w/e because its 2 long. thank you. i guess i might utinize it but how?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For a ghost shrimp, just flush it. Dont feed it to a larger fish.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, just flush it, if it is a parasite it could possibly be transmitted if you don't want to do all of the work to cure it.


----------

